

HaLVM: run Haskell directly under Xen - budu
http://halvm.org/wiki/

======
mikemainguy
I'm not sure why this isn't a more popular approach. I've often wanted a JVM
(or Ruby VM) that ran without an OS, but it's a little "off the grid" right
now. Good idea.

~~~
hakl
Oracle has a project to run the metacircular JVM Maxine directly on Xen:
<http://labs.oracle.com/projects/guestvm/>

------
swaits
Interesting. Anyone know of a barebones Xen harness? Could be fun to bring a
few other things straight to the virtual metal.

